# First time Growing(Hydroponically)



## BurntBuddah (Oct 29, 2009)

Alright im fairly new to hydroponic growing ive done some homework on it and have been reading about it for a week and half i believe maybe less and im lucky enough to come across a chance that my brother's friend is ordering some strain's online and this might be my only chance to get my hands on some good seed's so me and a friend decided to go half and half on a strain or two but we really have no clue which seed's/type of plant are good so thus for leads me to where i am now which seed's would you reccomend/seed banks that are US friendly and would be helpful if you could just throw me your 2 cents on which strain's you would reccomend that have high THC level's and high yields.

Thankyou,
and Godbless


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 29, 2009)

Im not sure I understand you question ?  Are you asking what is a good strain
for Hydro ?


----------



## BurntBuddah (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol sorry about that um basically what im asking is what are some beautiful high yielding high in thc% strain's that arent bad for beginner's this is my very first grow once i get my setup finished and have my seed's ill start a journal


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 30, 2009)

BurntBuddah said:
			
		

> Alright im fairly new to hydroponic growing ive done some homework on it and have been reading about it for a week and half i believe maybe less and im lucky enough to come across a chance that my brother's friend is ordering some strain's online and this might be my only chance to get my hands on some good seed's so me and a friend decided to go half and half on a strain or two but we really have no clue which seed's/type of plant are good so thus for leads me to where i am now which seed's would you reccomend/seed banks that are US friendly and would be helpful if you could just throw me your 2 cents on which strain's you would reccomend that have high THC level's and high yields.
> 
> Thankyou,
> and Godbless



Wow--you have not even started and your brother and his friend and your friend know that you are planning on growing....the first rule of growing is to tell NO ONE!!!!!!!!  And your brother's friend is equally naive by allowing others to know he is growing (don't tell me how "trustworthy" these people are, most would sell out their grandmas to keep out of prison).  Trust me on this--I am old and I am betting that you are young--twentyish?

Anyone can order seeds online--I'm not sure why you think that it is "lucky" that your brother's friend is ordering--you have actually complicated things by letting him know that you are going to grow.

Do you have a grow space set up?


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 30, 2009)

There are a few strains out there that are good for begginers, Indica's are usually a more resilliant plant and will take more errors and survive ! IMO Skunk #1 are a great 1st timer and Kush strains arent to bad either, you might wanna check into a couple of those ?   Good luck man, and like the Hemp Goddess said, its not a good idea to let anyone else know about your 
business.. I live by an old saying my dad told me once, "Three can keep a secret if two are dead"


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Nov 1, 2009)

I live by an old saying my dad told me once, "Three can keep a secret if two are dead"[/quote]

I like that saying!!!

Hey kid, f1's are probably the best bet for to mess with, because they are the most resilient and newb forgiving... Mandala's seeds are mostly f1's, good price, sold everywhere, high THC, good resin production and yeild.  I'd pick one of those...but ya gotta kill your pals off first... 

no seriously, you are not going to like jail, it sucks, or worse depending on your size :hubba: 
I think you should tell them that you aren't 'in' and then just drop it for a month, then come back here to post and read and invest in your own set up that no one knows about and grow your own without partners.  You can still visit them in jail, cuz you'll be free... but they won't.  Loose lips sink ships (sorry, old saying).


----------



## mars40592 (Nov 14, 2009)

Seriously, what they said about secrecy. You can't tell your friends, your brother, your mom, whatever girl you're ****ing this month. If they are shooting their mouth off to you, than they might also shoot their mouth off to anybody. When LEO comes calling, they might well sell you out to avoid jail time. Where I live, if they catch you, they consider the weight of the root ball and stems(!) when they total how much you "possessed" and they will take your home if they feel like it. Like Skunkpatronus said, you "chicken out" and tell them you won't do it, than come back in a month.


----------

